# Star Trek Beyond Breaks the 50th Dolby Atmos UHD Blu-ray Sound Barrier



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

This year marks 50th anniversary of the Star Trek franchise. And with the release of Star Trek Beyond on 4K UHD, Dolby Atmos UHD titles have surpassed 50 titles!



Since the first UHD Blu-rays with Dolby Atmos soundtracks launched in March, 2016, the Dolby Atmos UHD collection has grown at a fast pace. As of today, of the total UHD Blu-ray discs titles that have been released, more than 50% of these titles have featured a Dolby Atmos soundtrack. 







+++++

Dolby Atmos UHD Blu-ray Titles Released:

1.Sicario, UHD (Lionsgate)

2.Ender’s Game, UHD (Lionsgate)

3.The Expendables 3, UHD (Lionsgate)

4.Mad Max: Fury Road, UHD (Warner Bros.)

5.San Andreas, UHD (Warner Bros.)

6.Pan, UHD (Warner Bros.)

7.The Amazing Spider-Man 2, UHD (Sony)

8.Salt, UHD (Sony)

9.Hancock, UHD (Sony)

10.Chappie, UHD (Sony)

11.Pineapple Express, UHD (Sony)

12.The Smurfs 2, UHD (Sony)

13.The Peanuts Movie, UHD (20th Century Fox)

14.Concussion, UHD (Sony)

15.The 5th Wave, UHD (Sony)

16.Deadpool, UHD (20th Century Fox)

17.Risen, UHD (Sony)

18.Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, UHD (Sony)

19.Now You See Me, UHD (Lionsgate)

20.The Martian (Extended Cut), UHD (20th Century Fox)

21.Ghostbusters, UHD (Sony)

22.Ghostbusters II, UHD (Sony)

23.In the Heart of the Sea, UHD (Warner Bros.)

24.Journey to Space, UHD (Shout! Factory)

25.Eddie the Eagle, UHD (20th Century Fox)

26.Star Trek, UHD (Paramount)

27.Star Trek Into Darkness, UHD (Paramount)

28.Flight of the Butterflies (Shout! Factory)

29.Rocky Mountain Express (Shout! Factory)

30.The Divergent Series: Allegiant, UHD (Lionsgate)

31.Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice, UHD (Warner Bros.)

32.Man of Steel, UHD (Warner Bros.)

33.Lucy, UHD (Universal)

34.Oblivion, UHD (Universal)

35.Michael Schenker’s Temple of Rock: On a Mission – Live in Madrid, UHD (In-Akustik) 

36.Angry Birds, UHD (Sony)

37.Now Your See Me 2, UHD (Lionsgate)

38.Teenage Ninja Mutant Turtles 2 (Paramount)

39.Labyrinth 30th Anniversary Edition, UHD (Sony)



Dolby Atmos UHD Blu-ray Titles Announced:

40.Warcraft, UHD (Universal): Release date September 27

41.Everest, UHD (Universal): Release date September 27

42.The Shallows, UHD (Sony): Release date September 27

43.Jupiter Ascending, UHD (Warner Bros.): Release date October 4

44.X-Men: Apocalypse, UHD (20th Century Fox): October 4

45.Ice Age: Collision Course, UHD (20th Century Fox): Release date October 11

46.The Da Vinci Code, UHD (Sony): Release date October 11

47.Angels and Demons, UHD (Sony): Release date October 11

48.Ghostbusters (2016), UHD (Sony): Release date October 11

49.The Legend of Tarzan, UHD (Warner Bros.): Release date October 11

50.Independence Day: Resurgence, UHD (20th Century Fox): Release date October 18

51.Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, UHD (Sony): Release date October 18

52.Star Trek Beyond, UHD (Paramount): Release date November 1

53.The Hunger Games, UHD (Lionsgate): Release date November 8

54.The Hunger Games: Catching Fire, UHD (Lionsgate): Release date November 8

55.The Hunger Games: Mockingjay – Part 1, UHD (Lionsgate): Release date November 8

56.The Hunger Games: Mockingjay – Part 2, UHD (Lionsgate): Release date November 8


----------

